#ubuntu-us-mn 2010-07-12
<Takyoji> I can haz triaging mentor?
<Takyoji> Anyone familiar with bisecting (for regression testing) at all?
<_diablo> nope
 * Takyoji is looking for a vehicle
<kermit> Takyoji: what price range?
<Takyoji> Under about $1600 (of which is the absolute max, at the moment)
<kermit> a friend has a loud scary looking van but with a new set of tires for $200
<kermit> bad muffler and bad b reaks
<Takyoji> All I need is a car that operates, and doesn't burn up gas insanely. I don't care if it looks like crap, or the radio/casette player is broken, etc
<Takyoji> Airbags would also be desirable.
<Takyoji> and I have a mechanically-apt family to resolve any basic problems
<Takyoji> I have found like 20 or so potential cars via craigslist.
<kermit> this van smells like an airport, so it probably burns a lot of gas
<Takyoji> Out of curiosity, anyone trust Ksplice?
<kermit> i think there's a system that's supported that for a long time natively.. was it BSD/
#ubuntu-us-mn 2010-07-13
<Takyoji> Random curiosity: anyone favor a specific open source financing solution?
#ubuntu-us-mn 2010-07-14
<Takyoji> It's pathetic when people or companies burn money on things just for the sake of burning money it seems
<Takyoji> for something that even especially limits you of how many connections you can have to the software solution by how much you've paid
<Takyoji> "FrontRange GoldMine 7.5" which is a customer relations manager, which requires Windows Server and MS SQL Server as well
<kermit> comcast should just start leasing cloud PCs like cable boxes.. the MS user would love it, less access, more DRM, and locked in to one provider.
<kermit> though they catn even seem to get a cable box to work decently
<Takyoji> heh
<Takyoji> otherwise person complains at times of how expensive it is, yet, I also get the feeling that he doesn't want to change solutions at all
<Takyoji> It's a company of like up to 5 people.
<Takyoji> all the company uses is pretty much that, and basic MS Office applications (though I seldom see them even using such). I believe recently they had a malware infection issue as well, like a week ago.
<Takyoji> (and all their workstations have an old version of Adobe Reader installed; which makes me wonder who in the hell is maintaining their systems..)
<Takyoji> or even Adobe Reader being installed even, for that matter (rather than an alternative that isn't swiss cheese). xP
<Takyoji> It's annoying when there's idiots of an open source solution that just don't give a damn about your input.
<Takyoji> CMS Made Simple; was implying that there's a very general error in the installer that isn't helpful. Simply "config.php is not writable" even when it has write privileges to create the file; however, secretly hidden in the documentation, you have to create a blank config.php file
<Takyoji> "replytomk3: It's documented in installation instructions. If it's not then complain about it."
<Takyoji> I don't think most people RTFM for "quick and simple installers"
<Takyoji> It kills me. I can't decide between a netbook or laptop
<Takyoji> such as: http://configure.us.dell.com/dellstore/config.aspx?oc=dndoan1&c=us&l=en&s=dhs&cs=19
<Takyoji> or http://www.system76.com/product_info.php?cPath=28&products_id=105
<Takyoji> or http://configure.us.dell.com/dellstore/config.aspx?oc=dncwzl1&c=us&l=en&s=dhs&cs=19
#ubuntu-us-mn 2010-07-15
<Obsidian1723> So if anyone here cares, 2 days ago MS stopped supporting XP SP2 and Windows2000
<kermit> whats the main reason to not use SP3?
<Takyoji> Also, didn't they recently announce of letting Windows 7 users to fallback to using Windows XP (and I'm not talking in terms via virtualization)?
<Takyoji> http://arstechnica.com/microsoft/news/2010/07/xp-fans-get-reprieve-in-form-of-downgrade-rights-extension.ars
<Obsidian1723> SP3 has some issues with HP AMDs.
<Takyoji> For some reason whenever I try setting up a simple network bridge on my system using bridge-utils, I always end up making internet connectivity dysfunctional.
<Takyoji> I also did a packet capture using Wireshark and noticed my system kept asking every second for the MAC address of 192.168.0.1 (which is the router), and it was receiving the responses, but kept asking EVERY SECOND
<Obsidian1723> Delete the MAC tables. It sounds like a Layer 2 issue.
<Obsidian1723> I need some opinions how what to add/remove, or streamline/optimize this install script. http://dl.dropbox.com/u/914191/install-script.sh
#ubuntu-us-mn 2010-07-16
<Obsidian1723> http://ln-s.net/5+CO
 * Obsidian1723 http://futurist.se/gldt/2010/07/03/gnulinux-distro-timeline-10-7/
<kermit> wow, i didnt know that much has branched off slackware.. i started on slackware, maybe there's a usable version of it today.
<kermit> argh i hate when people subscribe and unsubscribe to a forum daily.
#ubuntu-us-mn 2010-07-17
<Takyoji> I suppose there's been quite a handful of new distros in the past year
<Takyoji> All of which look a bit appealing
<Takyoji> There needs to be some type of theming/customization format; so that there isn't all these distros that are just different themes and different packages installed by default..
 * Takyoji wonders if mini burnable CDs are still sold..
<Takyoji> Yay http://www.walmart.com/ip/Memorex-24x-Write-Once-Pocket-CD-R-Spindle-For-Data-50-Disc-Spindle/10730659
<Takyoji> The annoying thing though is that they're just about the same price as regular discs..
<Takyoji> I'm trying to think; for secure reasons, should I: have a thin client boot the OS from a CD, but with the web-browser pre-installed; or, have the thin client boot from a CD, but install the web browser automatically on each boot (to ensure the most recent version); or, install the OS to a flash drive and have it update automatically and have a persistent storage?
<Takyoji> since the web browser will be the only point of the distro in the first place; for interacting with an inventory system via a web-based interface.
<Takyoji> Also, I wonder how "hard" it would be to make a distro from relatively nothing.
<Takyoji> Compiling Linux, X11, etc
<kermit> its compiling the list of URLs to the sources that i think would be the hardest part
#ubuntu-us-mn 2011-07-11
<Takyoji> Grah, friggen Pidgin bugs
<Takyoji> Apparently it has sparklehistory listed over 100 times and in 3 different ways
<tonyyarusso> lol
<Takyoji> GRAH
<Takyoji> How in the hell does Novacut have JUST 100 backers via Kickstarter? http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/novacut/novacut-pro-video-editor
<Takyoji> That's horrid
<Takyoji> It has just 69 backers
<Takyoji> Just have 500 people donate JUST $50 and it would easily be covered
<Takyoji> People are able to make over a million dollars in sales on the Humble Indie Bundle in the span of a week, yet a project for professional video production on Linux (which we greatly lack) can't even make over just $5,000 in like a week?
#ubuntu-us-mn 2011-07-15
<Takyoji[laptop]> Anyone installed Ubuntu on a software-RAID at all before?
<tonyyarusso> Well, if you were still here to tell, I'd tell you I use software RAID on many systems, yes.
#ubuntu-us-mn 2011-07-17
<Takyoji> Grah, PulseAudio has only ever been the source of any problems
<Takyoji> as of audio
